# My R34 is finished, well nearly....



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Pictures below of my car today, still a few bits and bobs to do to complete all the parts I bought then I can finally get it off to the Pod for some racing, cant wait.

If you cant see the pictures its cos Cem hasnt posted em up yet.....Will reveal the full spec very soon once I am all finished.

See you's at Santa Pod


Andy Barnes


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Come of Cem, fingers out dear chap, fingers out. <pant pant>


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Andy,

No need to see the pics to say congratulations on all the effort you've put in.
Best of luck for the racing :smokin: 

Having said that though......come on Webmaster


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

oops...

Awesome by the way.

cem


----------



## koala (Aug 31, 2002)

1st class roll cage


Awesome Awesome Awesome


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cem - Cheers.

Andy - Absolutely Excellent job. Need some more superlatives added to the English language to describe it!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*WOW !!!  *


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice!! That be luverly.

Superb job Andy :smokin: Nice wheels too


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Stunning Andy, stunning. I see what Gary meant now about the ARC radiator, looks a sweet piece of kit. Let us know the dyno figures when you've been to GF. What size jet/s is Guy fitting? Well done to you and Gary.


----------



## pinky (Jul 9, 2003)

Thats brill m8 

I can really appreciate the hours that went into that , and by the looks of the results it was well worth it  

btw i am new so hi all


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Simply Stunning*

Great looks with top-notch performance. What more could you want?! 

Awesome car!
:smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning, simply stunning!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Great to see it all together at last 
Best regards Alan


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

told you all it was mental she flies and looks b******s 

well done mate

lee

may pop up weekend


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dirk that has to be one of the best looking R34 i have seen, love the Manga artwork on the engine. The car looks fantastic mate!!!!!  :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Truly awesome...:smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Ten Of The Best*

Dirk,

Are you entering Ten Of The Best?

I have you down on my list, but the organisers have yet to receive an entry form from you..............please send one asap, entries are supposed to close this week!

Guy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Gorgeous Car Andy... Knew it was going to be something X-Tra Special...


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Very nice indeed, well thought out and a total package aswell not just the looks !!! sweet car!

Daz


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Andy,

I'll see you at the Pod in me saxo vtr. I'll show you what fast is all about.

Jon


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Top! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Absolutely mental 

Gorgeous.

Gaz.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

very nice  the graphics ar'nt quite as in ur face as before, which is a good thing


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks very intimidating, I like it.
Top Job!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

niiiiiiiiiiice   

now im doubly p1ssed off that I didnt get to see it close up at the show the other day, we kept trying to see you, but you were all over the place !! lol

Top mota matey.

J...........


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

"My R34 is finished, well nearly.... "
What more could possibly be done ?!?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

ColinM said:


> *"My R34 is finished, well nearly.... "
> What more could possibly be done ?!?  *


Well,

He could put some stickers on it for a start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

What a pile of [email protected]!!

 

Just kidding, truely sweet mate, shame I missed it "in the ring" at SLAX HIVE ... I mean Max Live..

Cheers buddy.

Jim


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Very nice indeedy mate! GAry has done a wicked job on the car

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Am still trying to figure out WHAT electric Fan are you using ?? and how efficient is its cooling ,, 

Damn why does Arabia be so damn hot... lol 

Andy your ride is so sweet grats on the mods and your almost finished which is a good thing hot you best of luck in the racing


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks, as ever... STUNNING!!!! 

like the bumper and wings...  the engine, wheels, brakes...  have some fun in her!!! (and i know you will!!)

look forward to seeing the whole spec!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Despite our differences, I'll happily admit that you're car does look very impressive, nice job on the part of you and Gary, love those cut front wheel arches.

Dan


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

Very Very sweet!!!

Nice Job


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

What are those Alloys, me like?

Do they do them in a 5 spoke too?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

wheels are do luck correct me if im wrong 

andy mate good luck with nos as saw your amte at santa pod 
with the hyabusa mad man hope he does same with your 34 !!

lee

p.s u get my mail ?


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Got a web address for 'em?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

email [email protected] or do-luck.co.jp i think may be wrong 
with web address if not phone sump 01795 668899


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I managed to find this..

www.do-luck-usa.com/wheels.html

Although, I am not sure if the price is per wheel or per set!?!?!

cos the prices do bounce around that much for wheels.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

phone andy or mark at sumo they are only official impoerter


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

That is a piece of work my friend... to take any car that far along with such attention to detail humbles my own efforts... I think your car may be the new 'benchmark' in overall excellence... I am genuinely and honestly impressed.

Gary, must also take a bow here I believe... partnerships build cars of this quality...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job, Andy and Gary. The car looks real impressive. There's no doubt it will attract a lot of attention. Top effort!

Cya O!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

andy didnt know u had nos , is that how u got 11.2


and looking cool as your sideys


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*My Car*



Mycroft said:


> *That is a piece of work my friend... to take any car that far along with such attention to detail humbles my own efforts... I think your car may be the new 'benchmark' in overall excellence... I am genuinely and honestly impressed.
> 
> Gary, must also take a bow here I believe... partnerships build cars of this quality... *


Yes, thank you Mycroft and everyone, thought you would like to see it, after all it causes enough of a stir on here, lol.

Yep, well done to Gary, its not been easy for any of us, Gary especially as we are always working against the clock to get each part fitted and finished in a manner which is not just bolted on but carefully and thoughtfully installed to the best of its working capability, here lies the answer between good and bad.

Every part on the car has a purpose or function apart from a couple of flashy items I installed as an extravagance for the hell of it.

What you see is a direct result of 24/7 hard work for the past 4 months.

Written more cheques than I would have liked but all the pain of throwing money in my car is washed away when I drop the hammer and attempt to hold it in a straight line.

See you in an outside lane soon..............:smokin:


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*andy*

just seen this post, and have to agree, car looks absolutley amazing. can appreciate the many hours and moula spent on it.
particular fav has to be the engine covers, what kind of paint did you use?

any way, good luck with the car, hope it does what YOU want it to do.

mark r..


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

ha thought you would all like it i almost collpased when first saw it is amazing in the flesh love thiose front wings just looks amazing, 

second point must go to gary gtart, i dont wanna stir anything up havent got anything against anyone i.e abbey, rod bell etc but guy is geniuis like all of u it goes like stink is amazing and i will never buy anythin other than a skyline cannot wait for it to get nos, 

u all think i have my head up andys **** i dont care i just think he isnt out to rip people off and why people dont like him is silly 
he is a genuine nice guy loves skylines and anyhting jap i just 
want any skyline to win at every event dont care whos just has to
be a skyline think i am waffling now anyway back to thread just get peed off with bitching on here

p.s nice car mate when can i have run up road on nos ?? 


see u all at billing

lee


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

if you don't mind me asking but where did you get those front frnders on your R34.

Your car looks amazING!!!


----------



## CJ68 (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes yes yes, but does it have those hooks for hanging your jacket in the back???


Top job, must look good doin 200+ on a track


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

what kind of rims are they?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Do Luck double six

as used by fat blokes and porn stars !!!!

pmsl


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

bladerider said:


> *Do Luck double six
> 
> as used by fat blokes and porn stars !!!!
> 
> pmsl *


thanks for the info. I appericate it,


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

where did you get those fenders from??????


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Also Do Luck matey

Andy is the sole distributor for them I think.

Its the full bodykit, with vented wings. Looks nice in the flesh, and I dont even like bodykits!!!

J.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Do Luck double six
> 
> as used by fat blokes and porn stars !!!!
> 
> pmsl *


I'm not sure you should call Andy a fat bloke Bladey


----------

